# Cost of living in WA, Perth area!



## sophyjosh1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Please could some give me a rough idea on the cost of living in the Perth area? We are looking to be in a suburb around 30 to 40 mins always from Perth centre.
We have 2 children age 5, 8. I have look though a load of web sights giving me an idea, I just wanted a peace of mined off someone who is there now! We are from England and by the sound of it, it's more expensive than the uk! 
Please could someone help, and give me an idea, we should be out there in July and can't wait!!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sophyjosh1 said:


> Please could some give me a rough idea on the cost of living in the Perth area? We are looking to be in a suburb around 30 to 40 mins always from Perth centre.
> We have 2 children age 5, 8. I have look though a load of web sights giving me an idea, I just wanted a peace of mined off someone who is there now! We are from England and by the sound of it, it's more expensive than the uk!
> Please could someone help, and give me an idea, we should be out there in July and can't wait!!



There are some Perth specific forums out there on the web,you need to google and check therein for your relevant information.

Best Luck!


Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Check www.moving2wa.com 
Blog website created by our forum member xmarcusx.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The sad reality is that yes, Perth will be more expensive than the UK. Australia on the whole is more expensive but as Perth is isolated from other cities, it seems to be just that tad bit more expensive.

Your greatest expense will be accommodation. Have a look at Real Estate website for an idea of property prices.

Re food, have a look at Woolworths and Coles websites. Prices are slightly cheaper if you go in the actual supermarket (they add a few cents to the prices online) and additionally, there are loads of markets and corner shops which will offer cheaper prices. Food also cost less in the suburbs.

Budget around $150 - 200 for your bills, depending on the size of the family. This should comfortable cover electricity, water, internet, phone and gas.
If you have Pay TV, budget around $50 - 120 per month, depending on the package that you go for.

That said, if you are earning in Australia dollars, then the higher cost of living does not hit you that hard as your salary will also be higher to compensate for the higher prices.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

very informative post.



Maz25 said:


> The sad reality is that yes, Perth will be more expensive than the UK. Australia on the whole is more expensive but as Perth is isolated from other cities, it seems to be just that tad bit more expensive.
> 
> Your greatest expense will be accommodation. Have a look at Real Estate website for an idea of property prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## sophyjosh1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for that info!!


----------



## sammysockhands (Mar 27, 2011)

Put it like this - we thought we'd be £2.5K a month better off by moving here and I wouldn't need to work....I'm now looking for a job because although we can maintain a similar lifestyle on one wage, we aren't saving anything and that was the whole point!! It is expensive but the quality of living is also much better and a great place for families, so don't let the cost put you off - just don't be taken by surprise!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sammysockhands said:


> Put it like this - we thought we'd be £2.5K a month better off by moving here and I wouldn't need to work....I'm now looking for a job because although we can maintain a similar lifestyle on one wage, we aren't saving anything and that was the whole point!! It is expensive but the quality of living is also much better and a great place for families, so don't let the cost put you off - just don't be taken by surprise!


Very well said....


----------

